# Ebike growth choices where r they headed



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

I was thinking about the popularity of ebikes and the future growth potential.

do you think we will see ebike sales and useage surpass analog bikes.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

People are getting older
People are getting sicker
People are moving into condos
Insurance rates are increasing for vehicles
Gas prices are going higher

ebikes are surging in sales 100%
I see more and more ebikes this year then last. Yesterday I went a cruising and noticed a few, 2 were store bought and 1 was a kit. The store bought ebikes were all pathway users, and the kit was riding where I was riding up steep hills, through rough tree rut pathways. He seemed to be a younger fella too.

Last year there werent as many ebikes on the pathway system.
This year I see atleast one every day.

I saw a lady buy two mini folders ebike that were probably $3k each. Kits you buy online are cheap, $300 then you need a battery which is another $300-$600 then just slap it on your own bicycle and go have fun.


----------

